# Is tetra parasite guard safe for syno catfish + dosing ques.



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 1 fish spitting food and I wanted to treat the tank with tetra parasite guard. Is tetra parasite guard safe for syno catfish as there are 5 in the tank? I was going to use the box dosage instructions, 1 tab per 10G, and dose each day for 3 days with 25% water changes in between along with epsom salts- does this sound good? And should I feed or not feed during this period? 1 fish spitting the rest are eating.

THANKS!!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I looked at the ingredients and I think it will be just fine for synos. It sounds like you have a good plan for dosing as well, and i recommend NOT feeding at all during treatment.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Appreciate the reply- thanks!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

update

I used the tetra parasite guard, dosed 1 tab per 10 g and used epsom salts 1 cup per 100g. I left the light off and did not feed during treatments.

Dosed first day, waited 48 hours, did 30% water change then dosed again, waited 24 hours, did 30% water change then dosed again for the third and final time, waited 48 hours then did 60% water change and added carbon to remove the rest of the meds, all the while I maintained the salts by adding in the amount I was taking away with the water changes.

The spitting fish is eating again and I have no other fish with issues. The syno catfish tolerated treatments just fine.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for checking back in! :thumb: It's great to hear the success stories with exactly what you did.

Happy fishkeeping!


----------

